# K9 Advantix Allergic Reaction



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I am so so sorry to hear that. And so thankful you came home, recognized the problem and got it off of him. Those chemicals scare me to death....I try to use them only when absolutely necessary. We treat our yard with diatomaceous earth and have had good luck in that regard. Our kiddos are bathed weekly and brushed daily.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness you were there to see the reaction. Hope he is doing so much better. I too use it very sparingly and this year have started using the diamanthus earth. So far no fleas. And no bugs in the yard.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Yikes, that is scary. Hope he'll be ok now that you got it washed off of him and he saw the vet.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It is important tha all reactions are reported. That way if there gets to be to many doghs havin reactions, something is done. I learned tha after losing my 4 year old golden boy to ProHeart6 almost 6 yeas ago. Ten months afterhis death it was pulled fom the market and kep off for almost 4 years . It is reformulaed, but a LONG list of warnings are attached. People need to know tyhese things.

I am glad your guy is okay.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Both of my dogs had local skin reactions to Revolution. One developed sores and the other lost hair where the Revolution was placed. I have stopped using any flea and tick control and so far so good.


----------



## IndyDan (May 19, 2009)

Bogey is doing better, but still fidgety. We’ll continue to watch him closely over the next few weeks. 

My plan is not to use any Spot Drop Pet Meds for the next 60 days. 
Instead, I am going to treat the yard and try some all-natural flea and tick prevention. 

Any suggestions for the yard? 
Or natural treatment for Bogey?

My Vet wants me to try Frontline. He said Frontline has different ingredients (chemicals) compared to K9 Advantix. Looks like I’ll be doing more research on Frontline …


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Fleas aren't an issue where I live (thankfully) but ticks are becoming more and more of a problem so this year I am for the first time using a spot on treatment - Defend. I chose this one as it was the only one I found that was good for ticks for up to 6 weeks instead of the normal 4. I have heard people having great results with Geranium oil (diluted in a spray bottle) for ticks and do love the DE (diamotous earth) in my garden for keeping out the hard bodied insects (it is like walking across glass to them) but worry about the dogs inhaling the dust (do you who use it apply it directly to the dogs or just the yard?) Looking forward to hearing others ideas!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

IndyDan said:


> Bogey is doing better, but still fidgety. We’ll continue to watch him closely over the next few weeks.
> 
> My plan is not to use any Spot Drop Pet Meds for the next 60 days.
> Instead, I am going to treat the yard and try some all-natural flea and tick prevention.
> ...


I've used diatomaceous earth for several years in the yard with good success. ( Read about the different kinds though... NEVER use that made for swimming pools as it's been treated and is toxic). There is much info on organic, natural products here www.dirtworks.net I order my DE there.


----------



## IndyDan (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the link to diatomaceous earth, Penny & Maggie's Mom. I have placed an order. I will apply the diatomaceous earth to the yard.

Also, Geranium oil (diluted in a spray bottle) is worth a try for ticks ... thanks Damita.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Even 'natural' substances can be toxic or cause reactions, as an example just google something like "reaction to tea tree oil". I just did a google search on "diatomaceous earth health risks" and came across this MSDS (material safety data sheet) for it. The precautions appear geared to humans but I'm sure it would be the same for beloved pets. Appears once its in the body it cannot be fully expelled and nothing in the body can break it down either. Notice all the precautions for handling of the material... approved respirators, protective eye goggles, long-sleeves, etc. and chronic effects of exposure being "Silicosis, a progressive sometimes fatal lung disease". There appears to be no perfectly safe and natural solution to killing fleas and ticks unfortunately... there appears to be health and safety concerns with any of these things. I'm glad you got your best buddy (Bogey) better and hope that it is a reaction to the K9 Advantix and not something else in his environment or food. Recently I've read about the large spike in adverse reactions by pets to all the spot-on flea and tick products (including the collars) being reported and how the EPA is now looking into the matter. This year I'm trying the old-time method of simply grooming with a flea comb whenever we come back from any outting in the country side... mainly I'm looking for ticks as we never seem to have flea problems in our neighborhood. I also blow-dry them after we get home from the lake, which allows me to see them right down to the skin. So far I've managed to catch 4 ticks and only one had time to attach briefly way down near the very tip of Sophie's tail. I'm not sure spot-on treatments give any better results. We have the spot-on treatments here but after reading all the horror stories on the web I can't quite bring myself to use it. I do know in past years once we get past tick weather (those cool rainy overcast days) the threat of ticks is almost nil. Good luck with the DE and Geranium oil and post back with your thoughts after using them.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I use the DE flour and it is very dense and heavy. You can mix with sand to spread on the yard. This is the type used in virtually all grain silos and found in cereal. It is also commonly fed as a dewormer.

Here is the safety report. Yes, you want to avoid dust, so wearing gloves and goggles is prudent. And I don't let the dogs out when treating. However, I've never seen any dust in using it. And with usual precautions it seems very benign compared to other products. http://www.dirtworks.net/Images/St%20Gabriel%20pic/diatomaceous-1.doc


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I knew that DE was the remains of ancient single cell plant life and I also had first learn of it as pool filtering media. Years later I read about its use in ridding environments of parasitic pests such as fleas but I'd also remembered the dust was hazardous to breathe. Now that this topic has come up here I've started to online research the stuff and have come across conflicting info. The best I can find out is there appears to be a purified or natural version (having less 1% crystalline structures... these crystalline silicates evidently are the harmful stuff). Seems that heat treating increases the crystalline content and that makes it better suited to use as filtering media. However all 'natural' DE has a certain amount of the crystalline stuff in it. The only approved uses I can find for it have to do with animal feed and grain storage... I believe the term "feed grade" is what's used. Well apparently farmers have been feeding it to farm animals as an internal parasite control measure for almost 20 years now and from that respect it is considered safe for animal consumption, though I couldn't seem to locate any studies that were conducted to prove this. I found quite a few sites that are selling what they are calling a "food grade" DE and most have little disclaimers somewhere on the page like this...
*DISCLAIMER
_These statements have not been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration. These products are not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease. The statements are for informational purposes only and are not meant to replace the services or recommendations of a physician or qualified health care practitioner. Those with health problems, pregnancy or who are nursing are specifically advised that they should consult their physician before taking any nutritional supplement. _
_Any food grade diatomaceous earth uses other than those approved by the EPA, FDA, or USDA are strictly reports of what hundreds of users as well as we ourselves have done with diatomaceous earth._

It appears the marketing of DE as a naturally occurring substance puts it in the category of nutritional suppliments such as coral calcium, herbal suppliments and many recent natural diet suppliments and allows it to skirt any FDA restrictions and approval processes. These sites selling the "food grade" DE are touting its many health benefits from use to prevent cancer, lower blood pressure, lower cholestrol, eliminate bacteria, virus, parasites from the digestive tract, use in face cream, for brushing teeth, to grow hair and nails, improve urinary tract health, relieve menopausal symptoms, and the list goes on. It is said that its been used by humans in Asia and Europe for years now. I also found a reference saying that since naturally occuring DE is not a standarized substance not all natural DE is effective, it depends upon what its composed of exactly... I suppose its in reference to the shape of the fossilized diatoms. I'm totally confused now as to the health risks and safety of DE. The "food grade" stuff appears to be about $3-4/ lb plus shipping for quantities. Since I don't have a real pressing need currently for the stuff I think I will do more research and try to get a better understanding of its safety record first before exposing my dogs and my lungs to it... however it does sound like its pretty safe to use as long as you don't inhale it. If anyone can find more info than what I've already outlined above I would appreciate the links, thanks.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Besides not breathing it in, in a discussion on the Tick List someone (one of the vets, I think) remembered a case in which a dog was blinded by DE. Apparently it was put on the dogs bedding and he/she rolled in it and got some in its eyes.

From reports I have seen, it can be effective but you do have to be careful with it.


----------



## IndyDan (May 19, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> You can mix with sand to spread on the yard.


Thanks for answering my question before I asked. 

I also read about the dog blinded by DE as referred by Tahnee GR. Being on the cautious side, I'm using it outdoors, only.



damita said:


> I have heard people having great results with Geranium oil (diluted in a spray bottle) for ticks and do love the DE (diamotous earth) in my garden for keeping out the hard bodied insects (it is like walking across glass to them) but worry about the dogs inhaling the dust (do you who use it apply it directly to the dogs or just the yard?)


I ordered Rose Geranium oil, yesterday. I'm going to use one drop on a nylon collar to start. I want to make sure I don't have any more allergic reactions with Bogey before using a spray bottle.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, I only use it outside. And I wouldn't ever consider putting it ON the dogs. Also, I keep them in while spreading. The dirt works site has alot of info on application, safety, etc.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Here's a recipe for a natural repellent to be sprayed ON the dog. We don't have a flea problem, although it's supposed to work on fleas. I use it for mosquitoes and a friend in Oklahoma says it works for chiggers, too.

Take a BIG fat lemon (the more rind, the better) and slice it paper thin. Put in a bowl with a tablespoon of crushed rosemary leaves or a 6-inch sprig of fresh rosemary. Pour a quart of hot, nearly boiling water over the lemons and rosemary. Let steep overnight. Strain and put into a large spray bottle. Keep in the fridge. Shake well before applying. The d-lemeone in this spray along with the rosemary oil will give your dog a beautiful shiny coat and keep fleas and other bugs away. If your dog has dry skin or allergies, add a teaspoon of tea tree oil and a tablespoon of Aloe pulp. Use at least twice a week to keep the scent on your pupper. You can spray it on your carpets, too, if you have any creepy crawlies lurking. If your fleas are really bad, spray daily on the belly and feet to repel them.


----------



## IndyDan (May 19, 2009)

Below is a link to Fleas, Ticks, Mosquitoes - Prevention and Treatment by Robin Tierney. Great information ... I am sure this link as been posted many times on GRF.

http://www.paw-rescue.org/PAW/PETTIPS/DogTip_InsectPrevention.php


----------

